# Pregnant Kitty extra nipples, feeding worry?



## Ily (Nov 19, 2011)

_*i was just wondering if anyone else has had a queen with extra nipples? and did the kittens have problems feeding? my vet has seen my gypsy and has told me she has extra nipples (5) but the extras are just for show, ie they wont produce milk, she has advised me to keep a close eye on the kittens weights incase the are feeding from the "fakes" has anyone else had problems like this? *_


----------



## Riobelle (Jun 3, 2010)

Hello my girls don't have extra nipples but one of my queens had nipples that didn't produce milk and the kittens quickly learnt which nipples to suckle on. Just keep an eye on the kittens' weight and be prepared to top up if necessary or guide them to the right nipple. Best of luck xxx


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

some girls have more nipples than others some have some for show, what breed of cat is she?


----------



## Ily (Nov 19, 2011)

catlove844 said:


> some girls have more nipples than others some have some for show, what breed of cat is she?


_*shes just a bog standard moggy, i think lol i wasnt told of any particular breed in her, n shes tortoise shell color *_


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Surely it's the sense of smell which draws kittens towards the milk so wouldn't they automatically only go for functioning nipples?


----------



## Ily (Nov 19, 2011)

havoc said:


> Surely it's the sense of smell which draws kittens towards the milk so wouldn't they automatically only go for functioning nipples?


i said the same thing to the vet, she said yes usually they would be fine but as gypsy has so many extras n some are very close to functioning ones that they could get confused. iv got some kitchen scales ready for the babys wen they come,


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

They won't bother for long with a useless nipple however 'confused' they are. Their whole being is programmed to find food when they're born.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Most kittens prefer the nipples that are the lowest down the body, so the stronger ones usually get hold of them first If she only only has 3-4 kittens they will all get a good milk producing nipple


----------

